# oil in airbox



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Why would I have oil in my airbox? I have had it off so many times here recently and after the last trail ride i went on its oily. It has never happened before , even when riding it hard. Could I have over filled it when I changed the oil? Strain of bigger heavier tires?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Actualy a common problem for all Brutes. Long wheelies, long terms of high RPMs or additional airbox restructions like if your snorkles or plumbing is too small- causes motor oil to enter the airbox from the crankcase vent tube. There are many post on installing a catchcan to prevent this. Although most people don't have the problem if they run the oil mid to low on the stick screwed in. There is also a small catch tube you need to drain...at least on all 05s-07s. Its a small tube that ties in to the box just below the vent tube and runs down the frame on the right side and ends with a wing-plug in the end. Have to drain that ever so often. It holds a couple of table spoons so put a rag down first. And always put the plug back in.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup what he said^^ most common one is long wheelies and higher rpm ridding. if you have never drained the drain tube it could have just been accumulating there and its finally full now


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

thats actually the first thing that i noticed. I was removing the line from the box and it was way past full. I just recently changed the oil, and it was up at the top of the dipstick instead of halfway or so. I have seen guys talk about a catch can or puke bottle. In the drag racing world im used to that usually means for coolant so I didnt put the 2 together. Thanks guys, I guess shes ok after all.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Actualy a common problem for all Brutes. Long wheelies, long terms of high RPMs or additional airbox restructions like if your snorkles or plumbing is too small- causes motor oil to enter the airbox from the crankcase vent tube. There are many post on installing a catchcan to prevent this. Although most people don't have the problem if they run the oil mid to low on the stick screwed in. There is also a small catch tube you need to drain...at least on all 05s-07s. Its a small tube that ties in to the box just below the vent tube and runs down the frame on the right side and ends with a wing-plug in the end. Have to drain that ever so often. It holds a couple of table spoons so put a rag down first. And always put the plug back in.


 
i never realized that tube was for the oil. i always used it to drain the water out when i sunk it. lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Be careful running it low on oil that's where rod bearing problems come in. Be better off doing a catch can


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

drtj said:


> Be careful running it low on oil that's where rod bearing problems come in. Be better off doing a catch can


Ditto.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yep can never be too safe!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id do the catch can instead of low oil, trust me...that cost me 1800 *******!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well id rather have the oil level right and have oil in the box than a motor rebuild


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

^^ agreed


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

yep, id rather it smokes a little on steep inclines then pushing it to the mechanic anyday..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> yep, id rather it smokes a little on steep inclines then pushing it to the mechanic anyday..


I hear that :rockn:


----------



## quadkiller (Dec 11, 2009)

And oil in the air box can't hurt it compared to low oil.. I'm currently rinnin a catch can but bare with me and let's think.. Oil comin thru the crank vent, into the box, if too full down the butterflies and on top the pistons, then out the exaust. It can't do nothin but lube your valves and rings good. I'm actually thinkin bout takin my catch can off a lil smoke but good lubed valves,valvesprings rings ect... Wat yall think


----------



## quadkiller (Dec 11, 2009)

And jus remember to drain your overflow after really long wheelies. And keep a good check on your motor oil levels. Before every ride before yoy crank. Oil is your life of the motor and your bank accouNts best back up


----------

